# Yates Dam might be closed this Spring



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

They're about to close down that entire section from 23 to Dequindre to replace the Bridge and install two round a bouts for traffic congestion reasons. Most likely that area will be closed till the Summer.
Since that area will be closed to parking what is everybody's solution to fish the "Fake" dam area there?


----------



## Lenox (Oct 6, 2018)

cowboy48098 said:


> They're about to close down that entire section from 23 to Dequindre to replace the Bridge and install two round a bouts for traffic congestion reasons. Most likely that area will be closed till the Summer.
> Since that area will be closed to parking what is everybody's solution to fish the "Fake" dam area there?


I seldom fish at the dam but you could hike in from Bloomer. You'd wind up on the other side of the river but as long as the water comes back down to somewhat normal levels, there are a few places to wade across.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Lenox said:


> I seldom fish at the dam but you could hike in from Bloomer. You'd wind up on the other side of the river but as long as the water comes back down to somewhat normal levels, there are a few places to wade across.


There is also another hiking trail on Ryan just above coyote Joe’s(Holland Ponds), but it’s a bit of a hike 1/2-1miles. Can also hike through cheif gene shepard park, but again, a bit off a hike and off the beaten path. That’s good news though. That intersection is a mess, especially if there is construction on m53.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Read as, fishing will be hot at yates in march because all the lazy fishermen wont walk to there...NICE!!


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Read as, fishing will be hot at yates in march because all the lazy fishermen wont walk to there...NICE!!



You S.O.B........we got a winner here folks. That's exactly what I'm hoping for too. 🤣🤣🤣


----------

